# flaccus bros steerhead fruit jar



## farwell (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello I just got this bottle I was wondering if anyone out there would happen to know much about this great jar I also have the glass lid to it I am sorta new to bottles and jars but I am jumping right in to I already have plans on some farm digs this summer.
 I look forward to hanging out on this kool site .


----------



## farwell (Jan 6, 2005)

here is a pic of the lid


----------



## Fruit Jars (Jan 8, 2005)

The Flaccus jars are very pretty jars.  The are actually product jars that contained food stuffs like mustard, then were to be later used for canning.  It is best to buy this with the lids included because you can try many and do not fit.  The jars come in really nice colors also like amber, emerald green and milkglass.  Keep your eyes out for the milkglass lids that have Flaccus on them, they are tough to find.  The color on your jar was painted on and can be left or washed off.  There are some real nice Flaccus jars on auction by Greg Spurgeon, hope to get something myself.  Happy Hunting.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi, As mentioned in the last post, the painting on this jar is not original.  It's a matter of personal preference, but I think this paint really detracts from the jar.  As far as I'm concerned, you'd be doing yourself a favor if you washed it all off.


----------



## farwell (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello I think you are right I washed it off it was water color so it came off ez do you have any idea how much this jar is worth?
 Thanks,Gary


----------



## woody (Jan 13, 2005)

The Red Book lists a pint clear jar for $75-100.


----------



## farwell (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello is that the price with the lid?


----------



## woody (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, Red Book # 1014.

 The price is with the lid.


----------



## farwell (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks alot for the info Woody []


----------

